# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Zoek endocrinoloog die gespecialiseerd is in 'vetzuren'

## greeteken

Ik moet van mijn specialist een endocrinoloog zoeken die gespecialiseerd is in vetzuren, kan er mij iemand helpen, liefst in België?
En kent er iemand het fenomeen van Friedrichson? :Smile: 
Graag mailtje op [email protected]

----------

